# Opinions on this camera?



## Suzanne

http://www.digitalcams.com.au/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=17PSS1IS

*Canon Powershot S1 IS* 
Anyone have any experience with it?
Can you recommend something else that you like better?
I'm thinking of buying a new camera and it will be a good one this time (I really hope)


----------



## ian

tab is a big canon fan, so hopefully he may have something to add.
Plus: Looks like it has a very nice 10x optical zoom, that can come in handy.
Also cant go too wrong with a canon.
Drawbacks: looks quite big, wouldnt exactly fit in a small carry case.
Try reading these two articles before you buy
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_s1is.asp
and
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/s1is.html


----------



## [tab]

Looks good...

While you're at the dpreview.com site, check out the Canon forum to see what S1 owners have to say.


----------



## Suzanne

Thanks guys, will do.


----------



## Praetor

Anyone have a ballpark figure (costwise) for the EOS-10DS? The EOS-1DS is "slightly"
outside my budget scope


----------



## ian

couldnt find anything on a canon EOS-10DS, but found pricing on the EOS-10D ranging from US$1157, is the 10Ds an upcoming release?
http://www.bizrate.com/marketplace/product_info/overview/index__cat_id--402,prod_id--7796838.html


----------



## Praetor

No the 10DS is me having butter fingers  ("S" and "D" are right next to each other).... thx ... looks like I'll be putting some money aside for that cam! ...using a  dinky 0.3MP camera now heehee


----------

